# Mantis is 300 years old (Updated)



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago Mike (OldSpookAsa, a well-known member of this Forum) sent me a slab of a 300 years old maple. He asked me to make a slingshot from that piece of beautiful wood and I accepted. Here is the result: I named her "Mantis". Lenght cm. 10 - fork width cm. 2- between the forks cm. 3,4 -

I carved her with a knife, a chisel, some rasps and sand-paper up to 2500 grit. I finished with Camellia oil.

Small enough, it has an excellent grip;it is easy to shoot as well as to hide.

Thanks for watching. Bob.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice job! That is indeed a good shooter.

SMS


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mate. I like this profile too:


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

WOW Bob that's a stunner !!!

Perfect size too

I really, really, really ,really like this one ! :wub:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" Bob, your patience and art always amazes me pleasantly, profiles, front, everything is exquisite Master.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, you turned that amazing wood into a really beautiful and functional piece.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Bob, that is beautiful! Well done! I love the shape and the wood.

Darren


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Stunning work, as always.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

This is a wonderful piece. Of craft as well as of wood. The contrast of the spalting with the two shades of caramel of the maple is amazing.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

What an amazing piece of wood...coaxed into true art by the skilled hands of a master.

Todd


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow bob! Amazing results sir :bowdown:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Nice job! That is indeed a good shooter.
> 
> SMS


Thanks mate!



dan ford said:


> WOW Bob that's a stunner !!!
> 
> Perfect size too
> 
> I really, really, really ,really like this one ! :wub:


Wow! Thanks Dan...much appreciated!



alfshooter said:


> "Wow" Bob, your patience and art always amazes me pleasantly, profiles, front, everything is exquisite Master.


Hola Alfredo, gracias amigo!



GHT said:


> Wow, you turned that amazing wood into a really beautiful and functional piece.


Thanks, the wood is really amazing.



generic said:


> Bob, that is beautiful! Well done! I love the shape and the wood.
> 
> Darren


Thanks Darren!



TSM said:


> Stunning work, as always.


......Thanks!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

matthiasdaues said:


> This is a wonderful piece. Of craft as well as of wood. The contrast of the spalting with the two shades of caramel of the maple is amazing.


Thanks Mathias. It looks like a caramel actually....cheers!



quarterinmynose said:


> Excellent!


Thank you sir.



GrayWolf said:


> What an amazing piece of wood...coaxed into true art by the skilled hands of a master.
> 
> Todd


Thanks I'm honored mate. The wood is really stunning.



Btoon84 said:


> Wow bob! Amazing results sir :bowdown:


Thank you amigo.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

you brought out the beauty of that wood in a perfect way, congratulations!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Spectacular!!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

:bowdown: Beautiful work as always! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

SPLENDID work once again, on a heaven-sent piece of wood!!!!

Only you could have the brain power to design such a slingshot!!! Immediately recognized as a "Bob Fionda".

BEAUTY and FUNCTIONALITY together in one piece!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow....just wow. I'm a sucker for spalted wood. That's beautiful


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The character,spalt lines and just overall apearance of that hunk of Maple is astounding! Turning it into a slingshot-Magical!


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

What a beautiful piece. I'm so glad you post your work. Always a joy to see such wood and inspiration meet.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice! Functional Beauty! You are a Master!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Another beauty, Your carving skills are very inspiring!


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

I love this shot, the meticulous and delicate wood very nice, congratulations


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

jazz said:


> you brought out the beauty of that wood in a perfect way, congratulations!


Thanks Jazz!



Rayshot said:


> Spectacular!!


Thank you Ray!



NoobShooter said:


> :bowdown: Beautiful work as always! :bowdown:


Wow!!! Thanks!



Quercusuber said:


> SPLENDID work once again, on a heaven-sent piece of wood!!!!
> 
> Only you could have the brain power to design such a slingshot!!! Immediately recognized as a "Bob Fionda".
> 
> ...


Wow Q-Man você me faz corar ....

You gave me that stunning wood, Nature has grown it up and I just cut here and there, clean, sanded .....

Thanks a lot mate!



Bighaze51 said:


> Wow....just wow. I'm a sucker for spalted wood. That's beautiful


Thank you mate for your feedback.



Flatband said:


> The character,spalt lines and just overall apearance of that hunk of Maple is astounding! Turning it into a slingshot-Magical!


Thanks Perry!


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Natural-Guru... nothing else to say. I'm always impressed how your curves and the structure of the wood harmonizes. Do I get some of your spirit by just watching the pictures? I should test it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazing grains. Beautiful spalting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thats a real Jewel Bob!

Wonderful Pice of Art.


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is as sweet as sugar


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW!!! Bob, i like every piece of your work, but this one is:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

You can making nothing better on this, it looks awesome and i know it fits a hand perfect, nice...


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

I think I'm salivating.


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Stupendibulous!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

TxTickPkr said:


> What a beautiful piece. I'm so glad you post your work. Always a joy to see such wood and inspiration meet.


Thanks Tx, I'm glad you liked her.



Can-Opener said:


> Very nice! Functional Beauty! You are a Master!


I'm honored mate....thank you for your feedback.



jld70 said:


> Another beauty, Your carving skills are very inspiring!


Glad to inspire you mate. Cheers!



frailuco said:


> I love this shot, the meticulous and delicate wood very nice, congratulations


Thanks a lot!



NoForkHit said:


> Natural-Guru... nothing else to say. I'm always impressed how your curves and the structure of the wood harmonizes. Do I get some of your spirit by just watching the pictures? I should test it. Thanks for sharing!


Wow! You make me blush Sir....cheers!



mr. green said:


> Amazing grains. Beautiful spalting. Thanks for sharing.


Yes that wood is terrific, and if I think it is 300 years old.......wow! Thanks to you mate.



AnTrAxX said:


> Thats a real Jewel Bob!
> 
> Wonderful Pice of Art.


Thank you mate, very appreciated from a master....best, Bob.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Y+shooter said:


> Amazing!


 :bowdown: thanks!



bigron said:


> that is as sweet as sugar


yes it looks like a bon-bon....



scarfaceTom said:


> WOW!!! Bob, i like every piece of your work, but this one is:


 :bowdown: WOW! thank you!



Mr.Teh said:


> You can making nothing better on this, it looks awesome and i know it fits a hand perfect, nice...


You're right mate, it fits perfectly ambidextrous....thanks for your feedback. Cheers.



jimmycg said:


> I think I'm salivating.


I can lend you my baby bib Jimmy...LOL

Thanks my friend for your feedback.



NaturalACE said:


> Stupendibulous!


Thanks! :wave:


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Your lines are so beautiful and each piece is different matching the wood I don't know how you do this but I think you are a master at it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful piece of wood, great workmanship, and just my size!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Bob Fionda said:


> Thanks mate. I like this profile too:


This struck me just now: The profile of Mantis reminds me very much of the pocket predator and other ergonomically formed "serious" or "weaponized" or whatever slingshots - when seen from the side - although she is as far removed from their overall gestalt as possible. Yet both must be comfortable in the hand, so most likely convergence in the design process is the cause for this - but if I squint a little it's also a very charming and benevolent kind of parody. Oh the fun


----------



## Jolli4688 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gorgeous looking Catty


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

That is completely amazing Bob. The range of colors and the graun on this piece of art is simply stunning!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Slingshot of the year, so far in my opinion truly awesome!!!!!!

could look at it all day 

cheers...lewis


----------



## MrRRSP (Jul 26, 2011)

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

jimmycg said:


> Your lines are so beautiful and each piece is different matching the wood I don't know how you do this but I think you are a master at it.


I think I'm just instinctive making forks. I really cannot design it, I need to have a piece of wood in my hands and after a while I start seeing a shape...things work so. Thanks .



Charles said:


> Beautiful piece of wood, great workmanship, and just my size!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you very much Charles, the size is really pocketable.



matthiasdaues said:


> Bob Fionda said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate. I like this profile too:
> ...


 I think I see a shape instinctively without making a drawing. The fact is that at some point I am holding a fork that seems to take shape by itself, I think it's the creative process.



Jolli4688 said:


> Gorgeous looking Catty


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

flicks said:


> That is completely amazing Bob. The range of colors and the graun on this piece of art is simply stunning!


Thanks Flick, I was lucky to have a special slab of maple. Cheers! Bob



the chunkapult man said:


> Slingshot of the year, so far in my opinion truly awesome!!!!!!
> 
> could look at it all day
> 
> cheers...lewis


Wow! Chunkapult this is a big compliment ....Thanks!!!



MrRRSP said:


> ☆☆☆☆☆


Thank you!


----------



## Alessandro Italia (May 20, 2013)

Bob sei un artistaaaaaaa


----------



## Sherif Girgis (Dec 11, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> A couple of weeks ago Mike (OldSpookAsa, a well-known member of this Forum) sent me a slab of a 300 years old maple. He asked me to make a slingshot from that piece of beautiful wood and I accepted. Here is the result: I named her "Mantis". Lenght cm. 10 - fork width cm. 2- between the forks cm. 3,4 -
> I carved her with a knife, a chisel, some rasps and sand-paper up to 2500 grit. I finished with Camellia oil.
> Small enough, it has an excellent grip;it is easy to shoot as well as to hide.
> Thanks for watching. Bob.


Very beautiful slingshot go on BOB


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> flicks said:
> 
> 
> > That is completely amazing Bob. The range of colors and the graun on this piece of art is simply stunning!
> ...


honestly man, the day i get my paws on one of your slingshots is the day i know i will die happy they are wicked!!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Breathtaking Bob. U r a master craftsman and artist. Thank u for sharing


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Alessandro Italia said:


> Bob sei un artistaaaaaaa


Grazie Ale, I appreciate your comment. I'm looking forward to seeing your handmade naturals. Cheers!



Sherif Girgis said:


> Bob Fionda said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of weeks ago Mike (OldSpookAsa, a well-known member of this Forum) sent me a slab of a 300 years old maple. He asked me to make a slingshot from that piece of beautiful wood and I accepted. Here is the result: I named her "Mantis". Lenght cm. 10 - fork width cm. 2- between the forks cm. 3,4 -
> ...


Thanks Sherif, stay tuned! All the best, Bob



the chunkapult man said:


> Bob Fionda said:
> 
> 
> > flicks said:
> ...


 :bowdown:



FishDoug said:


> Breathtaking Bob. U r a master craftsman and artist. Thank u for sharing


Thanks FishDoug, Very kind of you.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful carving of a striking piece of wood! Well done!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

tradspirit said:


> Beautiful carving of a striking piece of wood! Well done!


thanks mate!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh... man.. how do I missed this post... breathtaking, stunning!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow Bob! stunning frame .... :bowdown:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I really like this spalted pattern


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Oh... man.. how do I missed this post... breathtaking, stunning!


Never missed mate! Thanks a lot! Cheers, Bob.



Danny0663 said:


> Wow Bob! stunning frame .... :bowdown:


Thank you very much Danny, much appreciated! Best, Bob



Sharker said:


> I really like this spalted pattern


Thank you Sharker! :wave:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A little updating: an handmade leather sheath for everyday use. :wave: Bob.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

That is very nice. Naturals are not my things, but that is a nice one.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

curmudgeon said:


> That is very nice. Naturals are not my things, but that is a nice one.


Thank you mate, I do appreciate your feedback! Cheers!


----------



## 1Jeeves1 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd be scared to shoot that in case of a fork hit. Beautiful.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Outstanding Bob as ever!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

1Jeeves1 said:


> I'd be scared to shoot that in case of a fork hit. Beautiful.


I am scared too.......thanks for your feedback, cheers. Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

MagicTorch100 said:


> Outstanding Bob as ever!


Thank you Magic!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Pure art, the grain and different complexities of coloration in the wood make a incredible contrast  well done

-EpicAussie888


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

EpicAussie888 said:


> Pure art, the grain and different complexities of coloration in the wood make a incredible contrast  well done
> 
> -EpicAussie888


Thank you for your feedback mate!


----------

